#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-26
<bazhang> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<rww> I misread that as "canned bean op"
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> lol
<DJones> Should the first line of that not ask, Have you seen a physciatrist?"
<jussi01> DJones: likely :D
<jussi01> DJones: Ive not seen your application yet... Im assuming you arent that crazy :D
